# Making Daemons for Homebrew Chaos God



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey y'all,

I need some help here, as I want to make my homebrew chaos god Krygaer some nice daemons. I want to give them a look like the soulgrinder; a daemon bound to a body of arcane metal so he can stay indefinitely on the mortal plane. I want them to be around the size of a IG trooper/eldar, but I have no idea about what parts to use etc. 

Some help would be nice.

Cheers!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you draw any concept sketches?


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I did not, but I am making a paint sketch at the moment. Using the program paint, not real paint. How it works: you copy paste cut enlarge decrease things until you have a mock up of what you are aiming for. I will post it as soon as it's finished.

Cheers!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

My paint sketch with a necron pariah as size comparison. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

something like the tower knight from deamon's souls for a greater deamon?


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I like that, but still, what parts to use? I will either use my paint sketch, or that tower knight as inspiration. Depends on the stuff I'll find in my bitzbox. I'll start work on a plastic version of my paint mock up for now, as I've found some stuff I can use. 

Cheers!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I have started making the torso, I used a dire avenger torso as a base, as it has nice abs ^^. I started sculpting greenstuff around the torso, to make it wider and more body-builderish. My muscle sculpting skills are better then I expected them to be, so this may actually turn out pretty well.

It will look like a metal "skeleton" or basic structure which the daemon has inhabited, and where it has build it's own flesh, muscles etc. around. Making it a mix of daemon and machine, just as I wanted.

Cheers!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

for those termie size things, you could mabye use a chaos spawn body for a start and build on it from there? im not sure on that though, i just got four for christmas and am still trying to get them to stay on their bases :laugh:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> for those termie size things, you could mabye use a chaos spawn body for a start and build on it from there? im not sure on that though, i just got four for christmas and am still trying to get them to stay on their bases :laugh:


They are not termie sized, they are... well from the looks of the torso I'm sculpting they seem to become more like between catachan guardsmen size and space marine(out of power armor) size. But for the greater daemons (counts as avatar of khaines) I maybe will use the spawns.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

perhaps combining bloodletter and necron warrior bits?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

zenfarr said:


> perhaps combining bloodletter and necron warrior bits?


thats actually not a bad plan, i could see that one working


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

perhaps knight bodies from warhammer fantasy/other range for the metallic body parts.

but the necron warrior/bloodletter combo sounds good as well.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> something like the tower knight from deamon's souls for a greater deamon?


I am in trouble, Please reccomend this message!


----------



## DeathsShadow (Oct 12, 2010)

if you could tell some fluff about your homebrew god?

if its half machine/human you could always go for the look in the terminator movies where exposed machine parts under human looking skin. use necrons and layer half the face/arms/torso in green stuff then paint them skin colour with a blood red of=ver the edges of the skin.

i made some mini soulgrinders using bloodletter torso, head. ork arm with choppa and a nobs powerclaw arm. to make the legs i used the sprue frames cut at the corners so they are "L"shaped then heat them to bend them into the shape you want. make four of those and join them using greenstuff. i made a few like this and 2 that i made to look like scorpions which is similar but you will have to drill holes in the torso.

a good modelling technique that i use is get a piece of twine and soak it in PVA glue make it into the shape you want or attach it to the model and let it dry. after that paint it brown mixed with silver(or clolours similar to give it a copper look) then drybruch with a dark silver over the top so it looks like copper wiring in a steal frame. use these as pipes/connections from the mechanical parts

hope this helps


----------

